# Diff Bushing Install Woes



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm trying to install my Whiteline rear diff mount poly insert in my 04 GTO. I got the mount out of the car, went and got the bushing out of the box, went to put it in, and immediately saw there's no possible way it will fit. The top (thicker) part of the bushing is almost 5/8" thick while the thickness of the opening on the mount is 3/8" wide with the rubber pulled as far down as I can with a clamp. Suggestions? You can clearly see in the second picture how much thicker the bushing is than the opening.


----------

